# I'm having trouble remember this furry comic's name.



## Superdoh (Sep 3, 2013)

It started out with a war between anthropomorphic characters and humans but during that war, the human queen fell in love with this I think sea green mongoose who acted as a worker spy. Long story short, the queen's infant daughter was left alone and he was left to raise her as his own keeping her existence a secret letting others think the human race have been wiped out during the war. It was a pretty interesting drama comic to me. If anyone recalls the name, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.ayzewi.com/comic/


----------



## Superdoh (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrongside! Yep that's the one, thank you.


----------

